# BSNL 144 kbps Unlimited Wireless Internet for Rs.360/M



## VexByte (Nov 23, 2007)

For rural areas, I've heard that BSNL provides unlimited 144 kbps Internet connection for *Rs.360(250 + 110 rental) per month based on CDMA technology.* For that you've to apply for a new telephone connection and BSNL will provide a fixed wireless telephone(FWT). The connections are available on demand. The intial cost is about *Rs.2400(approx*) towards hardware & coonection charges.

When applying for new connection, we've to specifically state(in an A4 paper) that it's meant for Internet purposes. I couldn't get more info since most of the BSNL employees are technically incompetent fellows !

*Source:* BSNL Telephone Exchange
*Has anyone used this fixed wireless telephone(FWT) internet* conection and what is your opinion ?
*Will there be any problem of signal degradation & inconsistency since it's a wireless internet ? *
Is this a viable option in places where Broadband connections are not available yet ?

I don't know whether this have any relation with BSNL Unlimited (CDMA -144 kbps) Internet for Rs.250 Per Month thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61043


----------



## din (Nov 23, 2007)

My experience is given in the thread you meantioned. Very detailed explanation, suggestions from other members etc. It is for the data card, but that applies to Fixed wireless phone as well.

First and most important thing - check for CDMA coverage in your area, test before you opt for it. You can ask the JTO / SDE in your exchange and they will arrange testing before you go for it.

Also, this is suitable when there are no other options, in my case, I had no broadband, no other private ISP etc, that is why I opted for it. It was working ok for me.


----------



## taruian (Nov 23, 2007)

hi
am new user here

i live in rural part of bangalore, here we dont have broadband, so the bsnl has introduced the Fwt cdma internet for just 360 per month
for this you need to get the form from bsnl off.then you've to apply for a new telephone connection and BSNL will provide a fixed wireless telephone(FWT).

so this phone is HUAWEI which has in built modem,
for that first intial payment is rs 500/-
after that you need to write a letter to JTO regarding the activation of internet for your conection. it takes a day.
once the internet is activated. you can use. the internet is unlimited for rs.360

the connection is really fast browsing speed is around 144kbps and maximum download speed you get is 18KBps, but the speed will fluctuate between 15-18Kbps.

this connection is better than reliance. the reliance will give the unlimited for rs 1500. but bsnl is really better they are giving it for rs360 per month.

i have also received the first month bill
my connection was activated on 15 of 12 september and i have ised the internet for 15 days

so my first month bill includes following
internet usage charge from 12sept2007 to 30 sept 07-- 112.90
fixed rental per month---------------------------------128
intial security deposit for the new connection      -----1000.00
intial charges regarding activation and installing--------500.00
taxes-----------------------------------------------   91.58

so the total was ------------------------------------1832.48

but they have deducted the first 500 rs which i have paid while sublitting the form so 1832.48.9-500 = 1332.48

thats my first month bill.

from mext month the bill will be around 360/-pm

am happy with the connection and download speeds
bsnl is better than reliance

if you ve any question pl do reply
i will try to answer you
thx 
ve a nice day


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 23, 2007)

wht abt hyd city ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 23, 2007)

Wireless gaming is useless for online gaming so no use for me 

BSNL has no Capacity to provide a BB connection in my area and Airtle, Reliance & Tata have no coverage :$


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh... man i'm happy with my EV-DO, though still its on CDMA 1x


----------



## VexByte (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to *din & taruian* for their detailed help !

*taruian :* What about the speed at peak hours ?

And, Will there be any problem of signal degradation & inconsistency since it's a wireless internet ?

*din :* How is the connectivity speed at Cochin ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

it is only for rural areas..??

No use to us...


----------



## VexByte (Nov 25, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> it is only for rural areas..??
> 
> No use to us...


Urban guys are having lots of other options and you guys are the more privileged. No need to feel dejected.

Infact, the options are very limited in rural areas.


----------



## din (Nov 25, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> *din :* How is the connectivity speed at Cochin ?



Not only in Cochin, wherever it is - Speed mainly depend on the distance from BSNL CDMA tower. If the location is close to tower, we will get good speed. Please test it before going for the card / WFP



			
				vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> it is only for rural areas..??
> 
> No use to us...



Wrong. It is not only for rural areas. The card is available in many areas irrespective of rural / urban classifications. Check with the nearest BSNL office for more details.


----------



## spp_itim (Dec 1, 2007)

1. The next bill will be Rs 360/- or Rs 360+128 (Fixed rentalper month)?
2. Does it have any free voice call like that?


----------



## anish_sha (Dec 5, 2007)

im also planning to take this as i dint get the so called BROADBAND of BSNL even after 4 months of applying ... i think this will do good. as im using airtel gprs for browsing now...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm a WLL user........

no need for going rural...here in Kerala most of the new connections r wireless...
BSNL is trying to stop wired connections.

& its 115kbps not 144kbps,only 250/- no tax for net...its the tax for ur phone useage. Rs.110 tax for 1 month...Rs.220 for 2 months for ordinary phones. For this it is monthly payment,not bi monthly.

1 bad side....like ordinary bsnl broadbands u can't use phone & net at d same time


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 13, 2007)

i am from Chennai ..Unfortunately when i went and enquired at the Thiruvanmiyur bsnl shopee, all that the customer executive has to say was : the service has yet to be launched in chennai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i coudn t beleieve it ..i m readi from these forums about the service being offered even in rural areas of India..!! 
is tere anyone from Chennai in this forum who is using the BSNL internet conect card..she also told me tat it will come to chennai only by next yea yr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont understand..!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is this true...
 could anyone clarify on this ???????????
thanks & regards...


----------



## VexByte (Jan 3, 2008)

*Is the CDMA speed limited to 144/115 kbps(other than EVDO) ?

*And, if the BSNL comes with a better plan in the future *will the current Fixed Wall(Wireless) Terminal hardware go waste ?
*


----------



## jerstanley (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I've no such any idea about BSNL network. But I'd like to suggest you to try some other best network that the CDMA support it as well. If you want to know which technology and network would be the best for your cell phone as well as in cost, please go to *www.accuris-networks.com 
Have a nice day


----------



## HMJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
i'm a BSNL NIC card user.
i'm useing this card since last 5 months.
My problem is that I cant upload any file larger than 20-25 kb, since last 2 months
Pl help me...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ To both of you look at the date before posting.


----------

